# Started company abroad, never traded: form 5471?



## LondonResident (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi everyone. Eight months ago a coworker and I were discussing some ideas and we formed a company. I am a director and own 50%.

The company is still active but we've never traded and the ideas went no further. I will probably move to strike down the company in the next few weeks.

Do I need to fill out form 5471 for this company?

Thanks,
LondonResident


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I honestly don't know what the "official" position of the IRS is on this, but I'd just forget about filing the 5471 if you're going to be taking the company down fairly soon. If it never traded there's little likelihood it will pop up on the IRS radar anyhow. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

